# Feature Car: Adam Woodhams' Bagged D2 Audi S8 Featured on Audizine



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of the largest trends in the tuning scene, particularly in California, is the stance look doable via air bag suspensions. And while air suspension companies have been lining up for kits of popular chassis like that of the Audi A3, kits for rare cars like a D2 Audi S8 aren't exactly readily available. Lack of availability didn't scare Adam Woodhams though. Woodhams is the "Adam" behind "Adam's Rotors" of custom brake application fame and when we look at this S8 we start to wonder if maybe "Adam's Air Ride" might be a new spin-off. 

Want to know more about Adam's S8? Audizine.com has a full feature writeup on the car along with a video feature as well. Check them out after the jump. 

* Full Story *


----------

